# Current Active Users



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

How lond does the list last? I assume 15 min.?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually it's 30 minutes to give everyone enough time to read all of the new messages. 15 minutes wasn't enough. What happens is that after 30 minutes, your cookie is reset and marks all of the unread messages as read. This comes in handy if you forget to mark them yourself.


----------

